# Removal companies - any experiences of....



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi guys, long time no post 

We're about to move apartments and have had quotes from British Budget Removals, Pack & Move and Gill Packing for furniture removal. There's not much between them financially, so I'd really appreciate any feedback you might have if you've used them - good and bad. 

Any other recommendations would also be appreciated

Thanks!

KP


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I used Good Move Removals in December and they were very good, charged 3000 Dhs to move the contents of a 2 bedroom apartment to a villa and gave the guys an extra couple of hundred dirhams to hang all the curtain rails, etc. They didn't damage a thing. Let me know if you want their number.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> Hi guys, long time no post
> 
> We're about to move apartments and have had quotes from British Budget Removals, Pack & Move and Gill Packing for furniture removal. There's not much between them financially, so I'd really appreciate any feedback you might have if you've used them - good and bad.
> 
> ...


Have used Pack and Move - they were great all turned up on time had me out and in to my new house with everything unpacked except my kitchen stuff that I wanted left, everything re assembled with no breakages and even came back the next again day as we had left my son's pool cues in the van. They started at 8 and I was sitting in my living room everything done by 2.30!!!

So my experience went well!!!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I used TMS at the end of last year and couldn't recommend them more highly. They charged AED 1,500 to move the contents of a 2 bedroomed apartment which included packing and unpacking everything with no breakages. Some of the best customer service I have experienced in 3 years here..

If you google "TMS Dubai" you should get their website. The guy I dealt with was Bakhtiyar.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> Hi guys, long time no post
> 
> We're about to move apartments and have had quotes from British Budget Removals, Pack & Move and Gill Packing for furniture removal. There's not much between them financially, so I'd really appreciate any feedback you might have if you've used them - good and bad.
> 
> ...


Also used TMS (Total Moving Service) last Sept .... they were brilliant ....

Quoted on 3 truck loads when it actually took about 4 1/2 and a whole lot more time. Very attentative to every requirement ....

Then again its the old adage ..... _what you pay for is what you get_ ... (they were just under 3 grand from memory but worth every "fill" (cent) ...... :clap2:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've previously used Easy Truck. They charge AED 495 per half truck, so provided that you do not have a lot of stuff, it can work out quite cheap.
They even shocked me by turning up early...I was expecting the typical Dubai attitude and was expecting to have to make a few calls and shout a bit before they turned up! Lovely surprise that they were punctual. Very efficient as I was sat in my new apartment and enjoying the view literally 5-6 hours later.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have used TMS as well earlier and couldn't have been happier. I dealt with a different person (Ganesh) and can PM his contact details should you decide to use them. Very reasonably priced, and thoroughly deserved the tip


----------



## BackAtMyBest (Feb 4, 2011)

*contact phone numbers*



rsinner said:


> I have used TMS as well earlier and couldn't have been happier. I dealt with a different person (Ganesh) and can PM his contact details should you decide to use them. Very reasonably priced, and thoroughly deserved the tip



Hi anyone got phone numbes for TMS and pack n move? Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BackAtMyBest said:


> Hi anyone got phone numbes for TMS and pack n move? Thanks


PM with Ganesh's mobile number sent

Contact person: Ganesh 

total moving & storage l.l.c
( t m s worldwide )
DUBAI, UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
TEL : +971 4 333 77 01
FAX : +971 4 333 77 02
Web : Total Moving Dubai


----------

